# IBS I think...



## AllysMommy (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi All! My name is Melisa! Ok I am going to try to keep this as simple as possible!

I have had IBS or what I think was IBS my whole life. As a kid I'd get gas soo bad if be in pain until I got it out. I have lost a ton of weight s couple times in my life but pretty much gain it all back. Last December I got really sick so I saw my regular doctors office and they said IBS but I knew something wasn't right so I went to a GI myself. They ran tests and it came out somehow I had c-diff. I took 14 days of mess i found out make me deathly sick and the infection went away. For a couple months I was doing good! In June I ended up having an abscess tooth that also gave me cellulitis of the face. I was in the ER twice fighting the infection with antibiotics which trigger c-diff. So my GI put me on mess to prevent the c-diff while I was on meds tonight the face infection. Ever since the c-diff I've never been the same. I have bouts of stomach pain, nausea, loss of appetite, gas etc. out of nowhere! I just get really sick. Just recently I switched my GI because we moved. I sat down with him, he looked over my records and he said I have IBS. I am currently dealing with mucus in my stool daily. I am waiting for a message back from him on that to see how much is normal and how much isn't. I have had blood tests, stool tests, physical exams and a CT scan with contrast. Apparently I had narrowing of a small part of my small intestine. My first GI said that it wasn't cancer but possibly Chron's. He said if all of my symptoms at the time went away it was because of gastrointeritis. I also had a large ovarian cyst which I had ultrasound and it came back nothing to worry about. I am soo fad up. I just need to be assured that there are others out there that understand. Thanks!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story. We all learn reading other people's stories.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.webmed.com/digestive-disorders/clostridium-dificile-colitis


----------



## AllysMommy (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks minimizer! Two weeks ago I had a re-test for c-diff and it came out negative. I even had the PCR test with negative results so I have ruled out it being that!


----------

